# 1st macro taken with 100mm c&c please



## Hardrock (Jul 17, 2009)

what do you guys think?







http://s274.photobucket.com/albums/jj273/04svtmustang/?action=view&current=IMG_6893copy.jpg


----------



## Wolverinepwnes (Nov 29, 2009)

very nice!!!! what post processing did you do?


----------



## Overread (Nov 29, 2009)

Please tell me that is a crop - otherwise that is one big fly! 
Looks good to me though - focus in the right place and exposure is decent - though I think the backgroud might be a little hot/strong.

Aperture though is a very hard one to use for macro - f4 is giving you a razor thin depth of field which is very hard to work with and get to look right. I would personally use f8 as the largest aperture and most of my work is done around f13 for as much depth as I can get (f16 and smaller start to get softer results as diffraction starts to take place). That of course will put more demands on your lighting, but your EXIF says flash was used and it looks very good from where I am viewing the image - so you should not have too much trouble pulling a bit more power out of the flash


----------



## bijdez... (Nov 29, 2009)

wow amazing photo of the fly! it is clear and i really love this picture to see the flies detail when you cant see the details when they fly around. how were you available to take this pic?


----------



## pugnacious33 (Nov 29, 2009)

I like the blown out background. Really adds effect. Great shot!


----------



## Provo (Nov 29, 2009)

I have to get me one of these macro lens. The picture came out very well


----------



## Hardrock (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks guys for all the comments! I believe its actually called a robber fly. It was the very first bug I got a picture of with my 100mm canon macro lens.  I was walking in my front door of my house and he was hanging on the side of the brick. I bascially had to hide the sun behind him  thats why the sky is blown out. It is a crop but not much , I was able to get very close and I belive the lens was set at 1:1, thats why the tail is cut off. Post processing I used cs3 a little , sharpen , color saturation , and levels. I cant remember if I used flash or not that picture and this series http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/macro-photography/174845-bessert.html 

was shot before I knew that f8 to f13 was needed to get a decent depth of field.


----------

